

Connected Choices: How the Internet Is Challenging Sovereign Decisions [pdf] - CapitalistCartr
http://belfercenter.ksg.harvard.edu/files/uafp_a_969178_hathaway.pdf

======
dang
Url changed from
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/11/how_the_inter...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/11/how_the_interne.html),
which points to this.

